# Oreo Lambed



## she-earl (Mar 12, 2011)

One of my ewes, Oreo, lambed this morning.  I checked on her at 4 a.m. when I went to feed calves this morning.  She had just had a ram lamb.  Oreo was a "bummer" lamb that I raised and she turned a year-old on Thursday.  The ram is Lego and he is the one with the curly horns.  I have attached pics of mom, dad, and baby.


----------



## MsPony (Mar 12, 2011)

How darling!! What breed? (I'm learning hehe)


----------



## she-earl (Mar 12, 2011)

They are mixed breeds.  I think the ram, Lego, is almost a pure Horned Dorset.  He just has that look to him.  The ewe is a mixture.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 13, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats and nice pics - not such a bummer now eh


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Very cute! Good job, Oreo!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 23, 2011)

she-earl said:
			
		

> They are mixed breeds.  I think the ram, Lego, is almost a pure Horned Dorset.  He just has that look to him.  The ewe is a mixture.


Haha I was just about to ask what your ram was cause he looks alot like my horned dorset ram.


----------

